

Going Too Fast - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2009/06/going-too-fast.html

======
chesspro
Going fast is perfectly fine. Just make sure you slow down to think it through
every now and then.

I know people who are trying to get multiple degrees within four years of
undergrad and are taking 7-8 credits when most are only taking 5. I admire
them for the hard work they put in, but I feel like some of them are clueless
as to why they are doing it, except the fact that they want to just do really
well and look _good._

I remember in high school I used to do the same. Now I keep on asking myself
the same question over and over again. Is this really want I want to do?
Things have changed drastically as well for me. Much slower, but more
efficiently. Although, I really wish I had more time for my side projects.

And I totally agree - trusting your gut is probably the most important thing
you can do. Just be sure to keep it in check from time to time.

------
mathgladiator
Maybe you should listen. Going too fast can mean that some things that may be
more important in life are passing you by.

After all, course-work and corporate-grind work are not very good measures of
your life. But then, I could be a hippy freak that loves love more than
pointless work.

~~~
rafaelc
Perhaps you're right. But when I wrote the post, I was a grunt intern at a
little known startup.

Fast forward just over a year, and I'm the CEO of an innovative education
startup with investors that backed Twitter, Skype, LinkedIn, etc.

Things have changed drastically in the past year, and it's because I'm going
as fast as I possible can.

But you're right, there's more to life than work. I suppose it's all just a
series of trade-offs.

